# How to Improve The Quality Of Your Fish!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

THE VIDEO: 




What's going on Anglers? So I wanted to make a video explaining what I have been doing to my fish the past couple of trips that I've been on. To me, this method makes the fish taste WAY better, and is a lot more humane than throwing it in an ice box. Basically what you wanna do is keep your catch stress free and alive for as long as you can up until you finally clean him. Then with a very sharp fillet knife, you want to make an insertion above the head right in the center and push down. This will humanely kill the fish, therefore making the meat taste much better, and also easier to fillet. Please do not leave any immature comments. Any and all negative/immature/narrow-minded comments will be removed! On that note, Ill leave a video up above that has a piece of my last trip and the method that I use. Until next time... TIGHT LINES!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck removing this comment snowflake


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I disagree with your method of making fish taste better, is that allowed? Or, do I need to start my own thread?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Your method is poopy-headed and will not work. And that's not how we do it.

Immature -- check
Negative -- check
Narrow-minded -- check


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ike jime!!!
copyright infringement. youtube will take it down soon.:thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Bootcamp, the only thing that will improve the fish is to gut them and put on ice as soon as caught. When you gut them make the cut on one side of the gut and place the cut Down so liquid drains out.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well then......


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Is this real life?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Is this real life?


Haha is this the first time you've watched these?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Is this real life?



No it's Salt Life Brahhh.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Haha is this the first time you've watched these?


Didn’t watch this one. Couldn’t bring myself to after reading what I read


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> No it's Salt Life Brahhh.


No Bro Dude its Saltoogan!!!! Whatever that $hit is


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

#savethetilapia

I just watched it while I pooped. Good way to ruin a filet knife and your hand when it snaps. Zero benefit. Youtube attention getters are just that.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I let them suffocate on ice. Salt makes them taste better. Just a pinch right before the pan.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

20# bag of ice and then dump 2 gallons of fresh salt water in the cooler, the brine kills the fish in seconds, then pull the plug in the cooler on the way back to the dock.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dumb fugging video . Will admit to watching some of his videos, but I watch em on mute.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like y’all have about covered it. I would just like to add, Youtube spammers suck. 


Dumbest shit I ever read.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Dumb fugging video . Will admit to watching some of his videos, but I watch em on mute.


Mute is a must. But honestly havent watched a video of his until this one except for the first one he ever posted on the pff.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

That was the Stupidest thing I ever watched...


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Fake news!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

While I dont agree with the title, didn't watch the video, to each there own. I do enjoy his fishing videos and reports. 

Ya'll do know youtube is a multi billion dollar business?? Top posters have followers, when you have enough of them you get paid for advertisement.... few years ago "pewdipie" was worth 78mill, thanks to youtube, I would post anything and everything I could find and make stupid or not for few mill a year, lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree Jaster but we are just picking on him a little, he is a good young man and is enthusiastic about fishing no doubt. All in fun.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh I know, his father is a good man as well, appears he has raised a good kid!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jaster said:


> Oh I know, his father is a good man as well, appears he has raised a good kid!


is that the lawyer kvartek? i guess that shouldn't make a difference, though.
:whistling:

jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Dudes a friggin spammer. Google his name. He plasters this kind of stupid shit everywhere and all the comments are pretty much the same as on this thread. 

He kinda reminds me of one of those biting flies that get in your boat when your offshore and keep biting your ankles. You know, the ones that will never blow out. Annoying as hell.

Who is his dad any way? Steve the Brain?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Dudes a friggin spammer. Google his name. He plasters this kind of stupid shit everywhere and all the comments are pretty much the same as on this thread.
> 
> He kinda reminds me of one of those biting flies that get in your boat when your offshore and keep biting your ankles. You know, the ones that will never blow out. Annoying as hell.
> 
> Who is his dad any way? Steve the Brain?


Yep dat be his pappy


----------

